
John Gray: Steven Pinker is wrong about violence and war (2015) - chippy
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/mar/13/john-gray-steven-pinker-wrong-violence-war-declining
======
kleer001
B.S.

Gray oversimplifies Pinker's argument and acts as an esteemed gate-keeper,
though without the right credentials.

You want to refute an 800 page book, you'll want to write more than 4500
words.

However Gray's not entirely incorrect. Violence is complex and does increase
and decrease randomly in the short term. But Pinker's point is the long term.

